
First description of stem cells transplanted into human patients [pdf] - tomeast
http://download.thelancet.com/flatcontentassets/pdfs/S0140673612600282.pdf
======
tomeast
See also [http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/stem-cells-
for-...](http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/stem-cells-for-
blindness/) for a good summary. Sounds promising.

